# Airwire G2 Decoder in Aristo RS3



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

I plan to install an Airwire G2 decoder in a Aristo RS3 diesel. Has anyone done this application. Is there an installation guide similar to the Airwire Drop-Ins for USA engines? I would appreciate any information/advice. Thanks.


----------



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

Copied below to delete the 'garbage'. 
I plan to install an Airwire G2 decoder in a Aristo RS3 diesel. Has anyone done this application. Is there an installation guide similar to the Airwire Drop-Ins for USA engines? I would appreciate any information/advice. Thanks.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think there is an installation guide for the loco but almost all of the aristo diesels are very similar inside. The biggest question is where do you plan to put the battery? The RS3 has a narrow body but batteries will fit on board. 

When I do an aristo diesel or a USA for that matter I gut the complete loco down to the motor leads (my preference). If the lights are LED you will need to add resistors, if they are incandesent lamps you'll probly want to change them unless they can handle your battery voltage (they usually can't). 

The biggest thing with an airwire card is to get the battery polarity right. If you wire it backwards the card is done, smoked, do not pass go or collect $200 and CVP won't warranty it. 

Aside from that the wiring job is straight forward. The motor leads go in 2,3,4&5 (2&4 3&5). remember on a diesel that essentially one truck is running forward and the other in reverse so wire them accordingly. The lighting goes into the smaller ports on the side of the card. The ports labeled front and rear light are for the negitive leads (cathode side of an LED). Make sure you tin all your wires and take your time. 

If you're adding sound just follow the instructions for the type of card you have. 

Again it can't be stressed enough to get the polarity correct to the card. 

I've done quite a few airwire installs, if you have any other questions please ask or you can contact me off line if you want. 

Terry


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 04 Jul 2012 03:22 PM 
...

The biggest thing with an airwire card is to get the battery polarity right. If you wire it backwards the card is done, smoked, do not pass go or collect $200 and CVP won't warranty it. 



Sure enough, they don't: 
"What This Warranty Does Not Cover
This warranty does not cover any problems which result from improper installation, modifications,
battery polarity reversal, ..."

I find that rather surprising. That is the single most likely problem to encounter when the customer wires up a control, and it is certainly easy enough to design in polarity reversal protection.


----------



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Terry, 
I am presently running the RS3 with AR's TE and have a battery car that I built. The Airwire G2 will replace the Ar TE. Ideally, I'd like the battery outside the engine to avoid the inconvenience of removing the shell to get the battery for charging. Is there a way to have the battery in the RS3 and easily charge it? i don't know what the lights are... LEDS or Incandescent. I plan to use Tenergy 14.8V Li-ion batteries. although I have several of the AR 22+V Li-ion batteries. 

Once I get the Airwire G2, I'm sure I will have questions, particularly regarding the polarity. I may wait until the Nat'l convention @ St Charles, IL to the G2, hopefully to get a better price. 

Again, thanks. I appreciate the offer to contact you offline.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I mount the batteries in the loco and use a charge port with a dpdt switch. I'm not a fan of battery cars but that's just me. 

Terry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By truman on 04 Jul 2012 05:08 PM 
SNIP Is there a way to have the battery in the RS3 and easily charge it? i don't know what the lights are... LEDS or Incandescent. I plan to use Tenergy 14.8V Li-ion batteries. ...... SNIP . 

There sure is. BIK-U3b[/b]


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple old RS3's that have been through it all. Onboard gel cell battery with Loco Linc and Sierra sound. Next modified for NIMH and finally a full conversion to Airwire and Sierra DSX. I don't run them much anymore but the next thing would be to switch to Phoenix sound. Anyway,I have them setup so the long hood just lifts off for battery access ,on/off switch and frequency selector on the Airwire board. The batteries are on plugs. I've thought about selling them but just can't bring myself to it. Too much work in kitbashing them for two different versions of Cotton Belt.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, those are nice lookin locos I've always been a fan of the RS3.


----------

